# Is it OK to leave 6 month old puppy alone...



## HailisMommy (Apr 16, 2007)

Is it OK to leave a 6 month old puppy alone all day (around 9 hours?) when she is in the kitchen with food, water, toys, bed, crate, puppy pads, etc?
I do go home now or have someone come and walk her but what if I can't get home, do you think this is OK or is it "mean"? I don't want to be a mean mommy so I wanted to know your thoughts. I have never done this in the past but wanted to ask since some days there is no way I can leave work (meetings)
Thanks!


----------



## Mad4Dogs (Jul 31, 2007)

HailisMommy said:


> Is it OK to leave a 6 month old puppy alone all day (around 9 hours?) when she is in the kitchen with food, water, toys, bed, crate, puppy pads, etc?
> I do go home now or have someone come and walk her but what if I can't get home, do you think this is OK or is it "mean"? I don't want to be a mean mommy so I wanted to know your thoughts. I have never done this in the past but wanted to ask since some days there is no way I can leave work (meetings)
> Thanks!



Had he/she been crate trained yet? He/She may not be able of holding it's bladder that long. When Sadie was once a puppy, we crate trained her and took her out every hour or so or after playtimeor after she ate/drank. In this case, I suggest you in getting someone to let her out for you. If you crate train her/him , make sure you have the divider that comes with the crate ( if it came with one) in so your pup won't mess in it's crate and that he/she learns to hold it. This is not being mean. You are teaching him/her to hold it's bladder until you get back home. I would start off as having him/her in his/her cage for no more than 2/4 hours to start, then gradually increase the hrs. Once your pup is older, you will not have to worry about your dog until you get home to let it out. Hope this information helps. 
Check this link out for further info. http://www.wagntrain.com/Housetraining.htm <--- I found it very helpful. I just read that your pup should be able to hold it's bladder up to 7 hrs snice it's 6 months old.


----------



## smejus57 (Jun 21, 2007)

Our breeder told us that puppies can usually hold there bladder for 1 hour for every month of there age. So for your puppy.

Hold time: 1 hour
Puppy age: 6 months.

6 hours would be the longest.

Not sure how accurate that is, but that is the baseline that we've been using for letting our puppy home alone.


----------



## Mad4Dogs (Jul 31, 2007)

smejus57 said:


> Our breeder told us that puppies can usually hold there bladder for 1 hour for every month of there age. So for your puppy.
> 
> Hold time: 1 hour
> Puppy age: 6 months.
> ...



I agree with you on this one smejus57.


----------



## redox (May 21, 2007)

HailisMommy said:


> Is it OK to leave a 6 month old puppy alone all day (around 9 hours?) when she is in the kitchen with food, water, toys, bed, crate, puppy pads, etc?
> I do go home now or have someone come and walk her but what if I can't get home, do you think this is OK or is it "mean"? I don't want to be a mean mommy so I wanted to know your thoughts. I have never done this in the past but wanted to ask since some days there is no way I can leave work (meetings)
> Thanks!


If she knows how to use the puppy pads then it is not an issue of how long she can hold her bladder. Of course, some people say they have problems going from puppy pad training to outside only elimination. I've never used puppy pads so I don't know. This situation may not be ideal, but it doesn't seem that bad. I would be worried that the puppy might see the puppy pads as a new chew toy. I know that mine would 

I'd also like to say that the time limit for a puppy holding it's bladder is at best only a guess. My 7 month old puppy can't hold his bladder as long as my brother's 4 month old


----------



## HailisMommy (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. She is actually not crated, she is in the kitchen with a crate so she has free reign of the kitchen. I just wanted to know for her sake of seeing someone at least once during the day so she can have that interaction. She does have puppy pads and seems to wait til someone comes home to let her out (not all the time but it seems lately she's been waiting) I don't like to crate her for the simple fact of if she needs to go I want her to be able to go. 
I guess I am just wondering if this is good for a puppy to be home alone for such long hours during the week.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Of course it would be best if someone can come and take her out once during the day but it's not essential. Don't worry about her being alone because she's probably sleeping most of the time anyway. Just leave water and a few interactive toys such as a stuffed kong or Buster Cube for her. I don't like using pee pads but under these circumstances I would use them also but take them up when you get home and only use them when you'll be gone all day.


----------



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

it is ok to leave your puppy alone for 9 hours, as long as you don,t mind cleaning up, and belive me, you will have to clean up, and don,t blame the dog for it.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I belive the dog will be ok as long as all the proper precautions are taken. Such as making sure there is nothing the pup is going to chew small pieces off and then swallow.

Puppy pads worked well for me when I had to leave Dakota alone, there were no problems transfering her potty training outside or anything like that. However she never really became interested in chewing them either. I would make sure you pup won't begin this habit before leaving him alone for so long with any toys or pads. I think that would proably be my biggest worry as no one would be there to watch over him.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I see shredded puppy pads in your future.  I think that's too long for a pup her age to be alone. Sorry. Not only will you taking a few steps back in the housetraining department, you will have a crazy puppy on your hands when you get home. 
I would have someone take her out for some exercise and play about mid-day if you can't get home.


----------



## HailisMommy (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I think I needed some clarification on my part. I definately don't want to backtrack with my puppy training! This all helps a lot!


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that should be fine, as long as you don't crate your dog the entire 9 hours...... But if left outside with enough space to distance the puppy pads, food and bedding and toys, it should be ok. I wouldn't feel comfortable having my dog be confined to a very tight space.

But I agree with what someone said earlier...you might have to clean up alot, but that's part of the responsibility anyway


----------

